# Los Angeles County Homicides Blog



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2007)

This is one interesting blog I found on the LA Times.

Someone is actually taking the time to take the weekly LA County Coroners homicide report and mapping the victims to an address where they died, as well as trying to get pictures and stories of the victims.

Los Angeles Times: The Homicide Blog

So many gang killings...... and many of them at night time. Somehow, I suspect that anyone who is up at 2:00AM loitering in the streets with "friends" or sitting in a car, is up to no good.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 29, 2007)

Pretty wild - LA and LA County seems to be a war zone.


----------



## Clave (Jul 29, 2007)

Just move house!


----------



## trackend (Jul 29, 2007)

Thats cheered me up I was thinking of going there next year to see the Camarillo air show and take in some sights, but I had something else in mind rather than turf war shoot outs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2007)

The main reason why I choose to never live in a big city and why I have no desire to go to the **** hole of LA.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2007)

trackend said:


> Thats cheered me up I was thinking of going there next year to see the Camarillo air show and take in some sights, but I had something else in mind rather than turf war shoot outs.



You don't have to stay in LA county, Lee. Besides that, Camarillo is in Ventura County. I'm sure Joe can tell you, there are parts of LA that are ok and there are parts that you definitely avoid. The good news is that you have someone here that can tell you the places to avoid to stay away from that crap.

While Camarillo is a nice show and I am sure you would enjoy it, Chino is the show not to miss, in May.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 29, 2007)

Read a letter to the editor from a Phila cop in the Phila Inquirer a little ways back. He said every Monday morning, he and the local police agencies would get together and discuss the shootings. Couple of things of note. Usually, the same names came up again and again. And most of these guys were shot multiple times. 

Just a little FYI.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The main reason why I choose to never live in a big city and why I have no desire to go to the **** hole of LA.



I feel the same way. When I get transferred to MCAS New River in a couple months, I want a house in the middle of nowhere. I don't even want neighbors.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2007)

trackend said:


> Thats cheered me up I was thinking of going there next year to see the Camarillo air show and take in some sights, but I had something else in mind rather than turf war shoot outs.



A majority of murders occur in a just a few zip codes, and usually its after midnight.

Trackend, you have to put things in perspective.....LA County is almost as big as southern England.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 29, 2007)

Sys and Eric both have it right - a lot of the crime is limited to specific areas. Camarillo, Ventura, Irvine and Tustin (to name a few) are nice. The key is to stay away from the places shown on that report, especially at night. Also I would be very non-confrontational on the roads as there too has been numerous road rage shootings. In my old neck of the woods, Highway 138 was being widened. People were so enraged over the delays due to the construction they began taking pot shots at the workers. Cal Trans just closed the whole highway until it is completed.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2007)

What kills me is the reaction to the Police. There's bitchin when they pull someone over for broken tailgates (as in one of the blogs) and then scream when they're not there to stop the murders. Its crazy!

Philly is getting bad in places. On pace to record the most murders in a decade. Very select areas I go to anymore.

I hate to say this as I'm in no way a racists but its a culture of violence that they feed upon. The neighborhood pushes that you don't snitch and when something happens, they clam up. And then complain the Police aren't doing anything. You should hear the cries in the Philadelphia Mayor's race where one of the canidates suggested "Stop and Frisk". What an uproar.

I work with alot of Police and they're frustrated with how they're percieved and cautious when doing their job. Doesn't help reduce crime.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 29, 2007)

Njaco said:


> What kills me is the reaction to the Police. There's bitchin when they pull someone over for broken tailgates (as in one of the blogs) and then scream when they're not there to stop the murders. Its crazy!
> 
> Philly is getting bad in places. On pace to record the most murders in a decade. Very select areas I go to anymore.
> 
> ...



You can thank hip-hop culture for perpetuating that kind of behavoir. How many of those songs or rappers promote opportunities to go to school, get a good education, work hard, save, and make a better life for you and your children???


----------



## trackend (Jul 29, 2007)

evangilder said:


> While Camarillo is a nice show and I am sure you would enjoy it, Chino is the show not to miss, in May.



Im sure your right Eric problem is I'm not to sure if I can escape work at that time next year however I shall take your advice and see if I can wangle it


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe tell the boss that the Chino show is a "mental health" break.


----------



## trackend (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd stand more chance if I told him I was just mental period (no agreeing with that please Eric )


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2007)

And the only cure is a trip to Chino, right? See, you're getting the hang of it.  I remember sitting in a meeting in the boss' office when the Collings Foundation birds arrived earlier this year. My boss saw me rubbernecking out the window, looked himself and said "I guess I know where you'll be at lunchtime.". How right he was!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The main reason why I choose to never live in a big city and why I have no desire to go to the **** hole of LA.



Gangs are the bad side of LA... I mean, all the street gangs thing started there. And now there is street gangs all over the planet. (Or at least, all over North America.)

Good sides of LA :

- Sunny.
- Warm.
- Nice beaches.
- Cute girls who wear things that defy gravity.

Bad sides of LA :

- Street gangs.
- The most corrupted police department in North America. (I read that somewhere.)
- Home of six inches wide spyders.
- Got an ex-actor as leader of the State.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2007)

Most corrupt police department in North America? Where did you read that? And for the record, I have lived in California for 20 years now and have yet to see a spider than big. The biggest spider I _ever _saw was in the Middle East.

I think you will find street gangs have existed in most major US cities for a number of years. It's like anywhere other large city, there are good and bad neighborhoods.

Other nice things about LA, entertainment! Great shows, concerts and they make movies here. There are a ton of things to do and see in LA. Plus, where else but LA can you give a big star the finger!  Yes, I have done that! I won't say who, but the dumbass stepped right in front of my car and I had to slam on the brakes. I gave him the finger after he gave that look like "You have to stop for me, I'm a star".


----------



## Maestro (Jul 30, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Most corrupt police department in North America? Where did you read that?



I don't remember where I read it... I just remember reading that the LAPD was the most corrupted police department in North America.



evangilder said:


> And for the record, I have lived in California for 20 years now and have yet to see a spider than big. The biggest spider I _ever _saw was in the Middle East.



I know, I was exagerating a bit... because I hate spyder. But come on, you have to admit that you've got some pretty big spyders down in California.



evangilder said:


> I think you will find street gangs have existed in most major US cities for a number of years. It's like anywhere other large city, there are good and bad neighborhoods.



I know, I was refering to "street gangs" as we currently know them. It all started in LA a few years back. But of course, there was "older gangs" like the Italian Mafia who were mostly on the East coast (Chicago being the most famous Mafia city).



evangilder said:


> Plus, where else but LA can you give a big star the finger!  Yes, I have done that! I won't say who, but the dumbass stepped right in front of my car and I had to slam on the brakes. I gave him the finger after he gave that look like "You have to stop for me, I'm a star".



I hope for you it wasn't Arnold Shwartzeneger... It could have got nasty.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 30, 2007)

Maestro said:


> I don't remember where I read it... I just remember reading that the LAPD was the most corrupted police department in North America.


There were several officers indicted for corruption about 15 years ago for shaking down gangs. There were also officers convicted of violating people's rights, excessive force, and tampering with evidence. All in all, the LAPD is no more corrupt than any large North American police department, just more in the lime light.



Maestro said:


> I know, I was refering to "street gangs" as we currently know them. It all started in LA a few years back. But of course, there was "older gangs" like the Italian Mafia who were mostly on the East coast (Chicago being the most famous Mafia city).


The street gangs of today cannot be compared to the "mafia" of many years ago. The street gangs today want noterity, respect and make their presence known. The old mafia was stealthy, low key and avoided the limelight. The old mafia was run more like a business. Gang bangers today think they fit the same mold, but they are nothing more than uneducated lowlifes.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2007)

I remember street gangs in Milwaukee 20+ years ago. They weren't packing Ak-47s or MAC-10s, but they would kill you with a knife, chain or their fists if you got into it with them. I really don't understand where people think this is a "new" phenomenon. I know you probably had a few of them in NY growing up, Joe and Dan.

And for the record, the big spiders in SoCal are in the desert, for the most part. I have never had one in my house that was bigger than a wolf spider. I did, however have a large lizard in my house once. He was about 15 inches long and VERY fast! We get them in the garage once in a while too. But they eat insects, so I let them stay, if they stay in the garage.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2007)

But there is one bug here that is one ugly MF, called a California potato beetle. It is also called a Jerusalem Cricket. I never have seen one inside the house (THANK GOD!) but have seen them outside when working in the garden or along the foundation. They do get to be pretty big.
EWWWW!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2007)

> I remember street gangs in Milwaukee 20+ years ago. They weren't packing Ak-47s or MAC-10s, but they would kill you with a knife, chain or their fists if you got into it with them. I really don't understand where people think this is a "new" phenomenon.



yup, dead is dead.


You can find _some _Police corruption everywhere, just not one specific place.
And gangs are everywhere. The reasons are a whole list of liberal causes.
And every town or city has good and bad points. Just how much do want to tolerate from both.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 30, 2007)

And now I remember why I like Kiwi Land.

4.2 million people. Average of 1 homicide a week across the whole country.

Very strict gun laws, not owning a weapon is normal here.

Think I will stay here for a while.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 30, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The street gangs of today cannot be compared to the "mafia" of many years ago. The street gangs today want noterity, respect and make their presence known. The old mafia was stealthy, low key and avoided the limelight. The old mafia was run more like a business. Gang bangers today think they fit the same mold, but they are nothing more than uneducated lowlifes.



Shady Italians with names that end in vowels... oh how I long for home sometimes


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 30, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Shady Italians with names that end in vowels... oh how I long for home sometimes


----------



## Maestro (Jul 31, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The street gangs of today cannot be compared to the "mafia" of many years ago. The street gangs today want noterity, respect and make their presence known. The old mafia was stealthy, low key and avoided the limelight. The old mafia was run more like a business. Gang bangers today think they fit the same mold, but they are nothing more than uneducated lowlifes.



That's why I regret the good ol' days...

Back in the day (no matther if it was the Mafia or the bikers), they wanted to keep the cops away, so they were stanying still with "civilians" (unless _you_ were looking for trouble).

Now, a street gang member can kill someone just for fun. Remember that teenage (14 or 15 years old) girl who got shot in Toronto on December 26th ? It was a gang member who shot her dead. A biker would have done such a thing and he would have ended in the river with concrete shoes.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 31, 2007)

evangilder said:


> But there is one bug here that is one ugly MF, called a California potato beetle. It is also called a Jerusalem Cricket. I never have seen one inside the house (THANK GOD!) but have seen them outside when working in the garden or along the foundation. They do get to be pretty big.
> EWWWW!



YUCK ! I would prefer the lizards too...


----------

